

Ask HN: I just bought a Mac, where do I go to learn Cocoa? - henning

I know how to program, I've just never used Cocoa/Objective C. Is there any free stuff (preferably from Apple) I can read to learn enough about Cocoa and Obj-C to start making iPhone Apps?<p>If not, which books should I buy?
======
nixme
Aaron Hillegass's "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X" is pretty much the
standard.

Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=388538>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=431967>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=346967>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=401744>

------
makecheck
Here's a pretty good tutorial amongst their developer documentation:
[http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/Co...](http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/CocoaFundamentals/WhatIsCocoa/chapter_2_section_3.html)

------
yan
Don't forget #macdev on irc.freenode.org

Also, this is a great rundown:
[http://andymatuschak.org/articles/2007/09/09/getting-
started...](http://andymatuschak.org/articles/2007/09/09/getting-started-with-
cocoa-a-friendlier-approach/)

